# Shadows op



## aldra

Well Shadow has gone this morning for his op to remove a retained testicle

He is a macho, over dominant male

but a complete wimp if he is unwell,afraid or upset

I could hoover in peace today without him dropping his teddy bear and tennis balls in front of the hoover---but it wouldn't be the same

So I'm counting the minutes until he comes home

Aldra


----------



## zulurita

Hope all goes well for Shadow's op.

It always feels strange when they aren't at home.


----------



## rowley

Hope that all goes well, and he comes bouncing back.


----------



## erneboy

I am sure he will be fine Aldra. Odd how we miss them and worry about isn't it, Alan.


----------



## motormouth

Best of luck, not that you'll need it I'm sure. He'll soon be back expecting a huge fuss and cuddles.


----------



## simandme

Hope the op went well. 

After a few days of feeling sorry for himself; and giving you sorrowful eyes, Shadow will be back to pestering you. 

Love the idea of a big dog like him playing with a teddy bear - must look so cute! Have any photos?


----------



## aldra

He's had it since he was a pup, it has some battle scars
8O 

He loves it, but leaves it all over the house,if I put it away he immediately gets it back out

Aldra


----------



## Baron1

Thinking of you, when does he come home (to a steak dinner)?

Mel.


----------



## locovan

Whats the news this afternoon :wink:


----------



## aldra

They say he is okay, was drowsy at 1pm

we cant collect him till 6pm

still waiting

Aldra


----------



## simandme

Do you think time slows down when you are waiting for something?! 

eg waiting for a family member (Shadow) to get out of hospital; eg waiting for exam result (gulp); eg waiting for the weekend to hurry round to go out in the MH (sigh).

Today has seemed so long...as it continues to rain...so I have turned on the tour de France - stunning scenery; wonderful blue skies; so many MH...we're hoping to see the tour next year...ah oh, I think time is going to slow down even more!


----------



## aldra

He's home

and feeling not too good

the missing testicle was in his abdomen so deeper than usual

we will see what tomorrow brings

Aldra


----------



## leseduts

Our Paddy (God rest his soul) had an undecended testicle, like your dog it was hidden away, and took some finding. Our biggest problem afterwards was his collar thingy that was to stop him chewing his bits. It took him all of 2 minutes to destroy it, also taking the plaster off the wall where he banged his head until the collar broke. We took turns in sleeping with him, with an arm draped over his middle so we would know what he was doing.
Hope things go ok.


----------



## aldra

Albert is already designated to another bedroom so Shadow can sleep on the bed with me

Normally he's not allowed but does sometimes sneak on with me when Albert is not around 8O 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## Patty123

Hope Shadow will be feeling better soon


Patty


----------



## simandme

Hope the hubby will be feeling better soon! :lol: :lol: 

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for our furry friend :wink:


----------



## patp

Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## aldra

Well progress is not to good

some of his stitches seem to have burst this morning, although its hard to see as he growls whenever we go near and is thoroughly miserable

He's back with the vet to be re stitched

last news groggy but ok

we collect him at 5.30ish

drank plenty but has touched no food since Tuesday tea time

Aldra


----------



## locovan

Poor thing -it sounds painful
Hope he soon gets home and comfortable again :wink:


----------



## stevian

speedy recovery wished from all of us


----------



## MrsW

Hope he's soon back to his old self!


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear that Aldra. I am sure he will be fine in a few days time, not easy to watch and feel helpless though, Alan.


----------



## aldra

well he's back home

and though- ally miserable

A typical male with man flu :lol: :lol:

No I'm sure he is in real discomfort, he's crying

given him the painkillers

I wish he could be just sedated till its over

another long night

hates the cowl, the inflatable collar will arrive tomorrow

and maybe that will work 

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh give him a cuddle for me Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray, I will and he will remember its from you

are you both well?

how is my plant??

not dead I hope :lol: :lol:

No with Pru's skills is probably taken over that lovely garden

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> Ray, I will and he will remember its from you
> 
> are you both well?
> 
> how is my plant??
> 
> not dead I hope :lol: :lol:
> 
> No with Pru's skills is probably taken over that lovely garden
> 
> Sandra


Yes thanks. All well including the now enormous plant thanks.
Prue managed to sell about €200 of plants at boot sale last weekend. We have another on 29th. where she has regulars and can take about €350. But it's a long day.

Blooming grass is becoming a full time job.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

head down, just keep going

pru is doing well

but an awful lot of work goes into that

Love to you both Sandra (and Albert)


----------



## aldra

back to the vet this morning

dripping all over and very agitated, we cant get near to check his wound

the vet has given him a sedative and it was touch and go we got back in time for him to stagger out of the car

crashed out now on a duvet in the hall

also upped his antibiotic and given me sedation tablets to keep him calm and sleepy for a few days, stiches still intact

If they dont work for him

Ill take them :lol:

Aldra


----------



## erneboy

It's round about now you begin to wonder if the op was really necessary, I think.

When we had our spaniel fixed she was zonked for two days. I think they greatly overestimated the quantity of anesthetic required.

She was so sorry for herself that I spent those two days wondering if we should have bothered and wishing there was something I could do to help.

Fortunately by day three she was getting back towards normal, so will Shadow I am sure, although he will hate having the bucket on his head till it comes off, Alan.


----------



## Suenliam

I've been away for a few days so have just caught up with Shadow's week. Poor soul (you both  ). I am sure that next week you will wonder what all the worry and fuss was about, but Shadow will still be milking it for all he is worth :wink: I sometimes think the bigger the dog, the bigger the wimp.

Sue


----------



## bulawayolass

Ahh ignore comment l made about dressings on wound on other post just seen this. Neck brace would probably work though.

Erne the problem with retained testicles is testis are designed to hang outside the body in the cool, cooking inside the body has a nasty side effect on them, turn into tumours hence getting them out asap. 

Poor Shadow sounds like not a good time though hope better soon.


----------



## aldra

well, he is still crying  

we can not move without him lumbering to his feet and crashing into everything

the wound looks ok, still leaking

tablets given so hopefully will calm him and the painkillers will ease him

the antibiotics prevent infection

I just wish it was over, he is so upset about it all

but it may well have saved him getting cancer

the cost--you don't want to know

maybe the insurance will come up trumps

Aldra


----------



## 747

Let's hope that is the worst over now Aldra.

People assume that German Shepherd type dogs are tough when they are not necessarily so.

On the other hand they think some small breeds are wimps.

Our young Pug dog was castrated about 3 weeks ago and I don't think he even noticed. :lol: Him and his mother are as tough as old boots.

A couple of days should see a vast difference.


----------



## zulurita

Oh poor Shadow  

I hope he improves soon. It isn't nice when our dear friends are in pain and feeling miserable.


----------



## aldra

It wasn,t the castration 747

he had a testicle buried in his abdomen

we needed it removing to prevent cancer

so it was an abdominal operation

but he is a complete wimp if he's unwell under normal circumstances

but these are not normal

and he is very anxious and in pain

still we have a good vet and he is now on sedatives so I'm hoping that will help

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

When we sold our fish shop in the seventies we bought a house to live in but the solicitors were dragging their feet and so not to lose the chip shop sale we moved in with my mum and dad until it was sorted.

We had our Sheba a Golden Labrador she was about 6 or 7 at the time, we also had our Lassie a German Shepherd who was about 3 years old, we decided if we were going to move in with my parents it would be best if we had both bitches spayed..

We were worried for the Labrador and never gave a second thought to the Alsatian a young fit dog.. I took them to the vets and the nurses put a lead round them, the Alsatian daft as a brush skipping along side the nurse, the Labrador being dragged along..

The Alsatian looked round at me with her tongue hanging out as though she was going to have a great game, that was the last time we had her she died under the anesthetic, the Labrador was fine..

ray.


----------



## aldra

ray

I am so sorry

but I didn't need to know that

I'm worried enough as it is

but at least he didn,t die under the anaesthetic

In his case twice

aldra


----------



## Baron1

Sandra,
Our thoughts are with you, I'm sure Shadow will be fine, hopefully a good nights rest will do him the world of good.

Ray,
A pretty insensitive thing to post at a time like this, very sad that you lost your dog but not what Sandra needed to hear at this moment!!!

Mel.


----------



## aldra

Well thanks to the sedative he has slept all night,the first time since tuesday--which means so did I  Did get up a couple of times to check him but he was well away

With the sedatives twice daily for a couple of days I'm sure he will be over the worse

Just fed him a bacon buttie not sure its good for him but he really enjoyed it Feeding him about 5 small meals a day. Not sure if that's right but he struggles with the lampshade and I don't want to over fill his stomach

were back to the vets tomorrow so Ill check with him

Hopefully he's on road to recovery now

Ray that must have been so upsetting for you, it must be very rare that happens but it does even with people sometimes

Mel hows Baron doing on his insulin?

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

Baron1 said:


> Ray,
> A pretty insensitive thing to post at a time like this, very sad that you lost your dog but not what Sandra needed to hear at this moment!!!
> 
> Mel.


Hui.

I didn't write it to be insensitive, I tried to give encouragement that Shadow had come through his op and now as in the song "The only way is up".

ray.


----------



## aldra

I'm sure you didn't Ray as it is not like you to be insensitive

I was very tired and depressed yesterday

But we all got to sleep last night and the sun is shining this morning so things look much better

plus the sedatives are calming him down during the day giving him time to heal

Aldra


----------



## Baron1

Hi Sandra,
Glad to hear that Shadow is feeling a bit better, quite fancy a bacon butty myself!!

.Baron is responding to the insulin at last, his glucose level was down to 6.1 on Friday, which is the first time he has been in the "safe" zone since he was diagnosed.
He is still losing weight,now down to 65 kg, but as ray says hopefully the only way is up!!

Keep your chin up,

Mel.


----------



## aldra

Great Mel

It does take a while to stabilise insulin dosage, but you will get there

Shadows looking a bit gaunt at the moment too but he will soon put it back

They are such a worry when they are not well

Sandra


----------



## Suenliam

Keep going with the sedatives. I remember now our Golden Retriever had an infected wood on his shoulder which was difficult to heal as it was just in the place the collar would have been and we had to keep it open to let the badness out. The vet gave us a sedative to keep him quiet for a few days and all was well. The other dog we had at the time was a bit confused (very easy for that dog :wink: ) but the Retriever "woke up" a few days later none the wiser and with a clean healing wound. If they are basically healthy it is remarkable how quickly they heal. 

I really hope both you and Shadow get your sleep and he is getting better daily.

Sue


----------



## aldra

well after a really bad night it was back to the vet today

Another sedative injection as he is over anxious and in pain and the vet felt he needed to rest fully

unfortunately we didn't make it to the house before he passed out, but we rolled him onto a bath sheet and some passers bye came and helped us carry him in --people are so good

he's fast asleep now hopefully for a good few hours

poor shadow has really been through the mill, I hadn't realised he had two incisions, one for normal castration and another for the abdominal operation to remove the retained testicle

no wonder he is feeling so rough, Ill try to gently bathe the area and clean him up a bit now he's out of it for a while

Sandra


----------



## Suenliam

A good sleep can be a very healing event and the not moving bit will help the wounds heal much better than if he was wandering about trying to get to the incisions. Hope he's much better when he "comes to".

Sue


----------



## janet1

Hi Aldra. Thinking about you and Shadow. He will be fine. We always feel so bad when our dog is ill......but, I JUST KNOW he will be ok. Luv, Jan x


----------



## MrsW

Oh poor Shadow is haaving a really rough time isn't he. I do hope he and you get some sleep tonight and that he is a lot better tomorrow.


----------



## simandme

Just catching up on the posts...sorry to hear that Shadow is still poorly.
Hope you all managed to get a good night's sleep!! :wink:


----------



## Baron1

Hope Shadow (and you) are feeling better this morning.
Mel.


----------



## Hezbez

Just catching up on MHF, sorry to hear Shadow's been through the wringer.

It's such a worry when our pets are ill. Hope he's starting to feel better now.


----------



## motormouth

I read the opening posts and thought all would be well by now so sorry to read that Shadow is still suffering. Worrying times I'm sure but you are obviously doing all the right things to get him back to fitness so I am sure he will be raring to go again sooner than later.


----------



## zulurita

I hope Shadow had a good nights sleep, and you. Hope Shadow is feeling brighter today.

It is a real worry when our dogs are poorly.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.








:wink:

ray.


----------



## aldra

Had a bad day

tired of him dripping all over my carpets and wooden floors

we have an open plan house

Forgot for a while how bad he felt, only how bad I felt

banished outside while I shampooed carpets, steam cleaned wooden floors

Cant get near him to check, he growls

Daughter (nurse) came 

move she said,, rolled over whilst she bathed him

looking much better she pronounced

He will be fine

I could have cried

Aldra


----------



## locovan

Sandra I have been waiting all day to hear how Shadow is.
So hope he is better by the morning. poor thing and its so hot so that must make him feel worse.
Cheer up the first day's after the op are always the worse and each day should get better xxx
Louis sends his love xx :wink: :wink:


----------



## aldra

Mavis

reached an all time low

really believed at one point it would not have got better

working non stop to ensure the flies were not settling on the carpets and floors where he dripped with the hot weather
he wont let me near

Julie, bless her came and bathed him

and now I feel so much better

I think he will get better

but he really is a nightmare of a dog

but then again, he is my nightmare baby

Sandra


----------



## Baron1

Sandra,
Remember it's only been a week!! 
I know it feels like an eternity but time will heal him and in a few weeks this will all be behind you and you'll have the old Shadow back.

Chin Up!!!
Mel.


----------



## Baron1

How's the boy?


----------



## aldra

Morning Les

he's a lot better round the wound, still quite swollen

but very restless

I think the cowl and being unable to clean himself is getting him down

At the vets tomorrow and hopefully not much longer with the cowl

my paintwork and furniture are taking a battering

Hows Baron doing, have you had to adjust his eating regime?

I'm hoping the insulin is beginning to sort him out

Have you any trips planned?

Sandra


----------



## Baron1

Hi Sandra,
Glad to hear there's some improvement, however slight!

Baron is still quite poorly, he has lost more weight, down now to circa 62kg which we are really worried about.

He is having a daily dose of 16 units of insulin at 08.00am and then going to the vets at 6.00pm every third or fourth day for a blood test.

His glucose levels last Friday at 6.00pm were down to 6.1 which we were pleased with, but on Tuesday at 6.00pm they were back up to 10.1, not so good. If this is the best time in his 24 hour period what are his levels like the rest of the time?? 

We are supposed to be taking him to the vets again tomorrow at 6.00pm and if the glucose levels are still high the vet will up the dose to 17 units of insulin.

I am worried that it is taking too long to sort out the correct dosage and that by the time we get there, if we get there, it may be too late for him to recover as he is wasting away.

I am going to 'phone the vet this morning and ask if there is anything else we can do to speed up the treatment but I fear the answer will be no, we have to take it slowly so as not to have a repeat of the overdose on his first injection.

Unfortunately his usual vet is on holiday for two weeks and I feel that the vet who is at present treating Baron is under instructions to take everything slowly until he gets back, I'm worried that may be too late.

Mel.


----------



## aldra

Oh Mel, what a worry

Did you go to see the specialist you were talking about in the beginning?

What does the vet say about the weight loss, is it to be expected during this phase of treatment??

I do hope he begins to pick up soon

Sandra


----------



## Baron1

Hi Sandra,
Sorry about this it feels like I'm hijacking your thread.

We decided not to put Baron through the ordeal of general anaesthetic as he is quite old and hates being away from us. So no we didn't take him to the specialist in Cambridge.

The vet seems to think the weight loss is acceptable, but I am really worried about it. She says he has only lost about 5% of his body weight but she worked that out on the weight he was when they first started treating him. He has actually lost about 25% of his original body weight!!

Fingers crossed for today if the vet can fit us in.

Mel.


----------



## aldra

you are not hijacking the thread at all

Baron is poorly and news about him is really welcome

I do hope you get an appointment and that the vet can ease your mind a little

So worrying for you

Sandra


----------



## aldra

woke up an hour ago, Shadow crying

All his intestines outside

rushed to the emergancy vet

she doesnt think she can save him

how could that happen

The internal stiches should have healed by now

Aldra


----------



## Baron1

Oh Sandra!
I don't know what to say, I'm so, so sorry.
Is it too late for another vet to be called in for a second opinion?
Please keep us informed of Shadows progress.

Mel


----------



## aldra

Well he is still holding on, much to the vets amazement 

They had to remove part of his intestine which was damaged, so if he survives we will have to wait for 7 days to see if he can take enough nutrients with a reduced bowel

He is at a very upmarket vet with all the equipment and 24 hr care

The latest news is that he is on strong painkillers, a range of antibiotics, a plasma drip and is drowsy and relaxed. They are monitoring him constantly

They will be keeping him in for a few days anyway but if I have any choice I would prefer they keep him at least a week. I am terrified that if he survives all this the same thing will happen again

Sandra

Thank you all for your support, feeling a bit better now


----------



## Rosbotham

Just read your other post Sandra. So sorry to hear what was happening, but heartened to hear he's hanging on. Keep strong, you & Shadow will be in my prayers.


----------



## Suenliam

Bit of a relief to read your update. Glad he is now relaxed, must be a good sign. Know what you mean about them keeping him in for observation. I would be just the same. Confidence in the vet knowing everything that can be done is being done does at least gives some relief.

Reduced bowel length may not be too much of an issue if you can get the diet right.

All the best for the next few hours.

Sue


----------



## Kev1

Sandra
Some pooches are tough old boots.

everyone here is rooting for you all
Kev and sue


----------



## javea

So very sorry to hear your news Sandra.

Jeanne and I send our best wishes to you and Shadow and hope the news is better very soon.

Mike


----------



## spykal

Hi

Fingers crossed for Shadow here too.


Mike


----------



## peaky

glad the news is encouraging im relieved, iv e got a lump in my throat as i type !!!!!


----------



## Nethernut

Sandra - one point to hold on to is that Vets won't put an animal through what Shadow has been through if they didn't think there was a good chance for him. 
Hugs for the two of you ..


----------



## MrsW

Fingers crossed that he pulls through, no wonder he was so unsettled!


----------



## zulurita

Oh my Sandra, poor Shadow. He has been through the mill.

Had he pulled his sutures out? But as you say the internal ones should have been healing.

Did they give an explanation as to why Shadow is having such a bad time?

Glad to hear is relaxed now. Just hope he pulls through ok. How old is Shadow?

Thinking of you and pray Shadow pulls through.


----------



## loddy

Hope all goes well xx

Loddy


----------



## aldra

latest

has had a drink, but cannot be tempted to eat yet

but he is particular what he eats

didn't think to say, will phone tomorrow to see if we could bring some home cooked barley and lamb

a few more hours

he's still with us

Sandra


----------



## MEES

How are things going- you must be exhausted hope he has a quietnight and leaves those stitches alone  
Margaret


----------



## Baron1

Hopefully you both have had a good nights rest, the burden of his care is off your shoulders slightly so try to get on with your normal life for a few days. 
Shadow is in the best place and is being constantly monitored by experts, you have done all you can do, let others take over for a bit.

Mel.


----------



## Penquin

Every 12 hours is a sign of ,hopefully, better things to come and are 12 hours that you won't have to go through again, we are thinking of you,

Dave


----------



## janet1

I am hoping that today will bring you good news on Shadow. So many people are routing for you. The vets must be hopeful or they wouldn't put him through all of this. Will be checking here later today when we get back. 

Jan and Ivor x


----------



## greygit

I have just logged on only to see if there is any news on Shadow.
Gary


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Me too.

Dave p


----------



## Suenliam

Me too. Can only hope no news is good news.

Sue


----------



## JackieP

What a time for you and for Shadow. Hoping against hope that this story has a happy ending.


----------



## JackieP

What a time for you and for Shadow. Hoping against hope that this story has a happy ending.


----------



## aldra

Have just come back from visiting him

He wont eat yet so I cooked him some Barley and chicken breast but he isn't interested. They will try later, also left a tin of Tuna which he loves

Having said that Im not surprised he is not eating so soon after major surgery. He is on a drip so he's not dehydrating

We wont know the final outcome until he starts to eat

But his temp, heart etc are all Ok

But he is still alive which is more than they expected

Thanks again for your support, what a supportive generous bunch of people you all are

Sandra


----------



## Suenliam

This was the only time I was dreading reading a post, but so far so good. Remember Sandra that he has not eaten for a while anyway so his appetite will be reduced anyway. He'll eat when he is ready. So glad the vets seem to be doing all the right things.

Fingers crossed for you and Shadow. He must be a really strong fellow.

Sue


----------



## MrsW

Relieved to hear he survived the night. Just hope he will get stronger and better as every day passes.


----------



## 100127

Our thoughts are with you and Shadow. Hope it goes well. We miss our dog, as he is no longer with us.

Bob


----------



## aldra

Bob, I bet you do

they become so much part of the family

an update,

I took Shadow a tin of Tuna this morning as he loves it as a treat

The nurse has just informed us that he has eaten the tuna and they have been out and bought another 8 tins

I am trying not to get too elated because there is still a way to go

but so far my baby is still fighting

When we visited Albert took his T-shirt off and left it with Shadow

Keep your fingers crossed, with all you lot willing him on he has a good chance

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam

Cautiously optimistic. I know it does not indicate a successful op. but if he was still feeling so bad he would not eat anything. Hope the tuna travels through as it should do  

I do so hope your next problem is to get him to eat the right foods rather than the ones he thinks of as treats to tempt his appetite.

Sue


----------



## peaky

just come home from work, im so glad the news is good news , every little step in the right direction, eating the tuna is a good sign, give him a big kiss from me and yorkie sophie (who s currently hunting ghekos in the garden )xx


----------



## aldra

Oh Peaky when we lived in Israel we loved Ghekos

Not so keen when they lost their grip on the ceiling and fell on to the bed

but boy did they keep the mossies down

kisses from you both will be transferred tomorrow when we visit him

Aldra


----------



## coppo

Thats good news Sandra that Shadow ate the tuna, hope he continues to improve.

Paul.


----------



## bigbazza

Keep positive Sandra, eating is a good sign as we all know.
Keep up the fight with the might of Mavis's warriors behind you.


----------



## 100127

aldra said:


> Bob, I bet you do
> 
> they become so much part of the family
> 
> an update,
> 
> I took Shadow a tin of Tuna this morning as he loves it as a treat
> 
> The nurse has just informed us that he has eaten the tuna and they have been out and bought another 8 tins
> 
> I am trying not to get too elated because there is still a way to go
> 
> but so far my baby is still fighting
> 
> When we visited Albert took his T-shirt off and left it with Shadow
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed, with all you lot willing him on he has a good chance
> 
> Aldra


We're with you all the way. We are still havering about getting another. We have had poodles for 50 years.


----------



## locovan

Its all sounding good Sandra I hope it continues through the night and the news is really good tomorrow xx


----------



## aldra

Go for it Bob

They add so much to your life

obviously I only want him

but he is at the end of a long list of well loved long haired German Shepherds

all of them so very special

At the moment he is the only one

cant think why because he is an absolute pain in the neck

but he is mine and I love him to bits

I really need him to come home and aggravate me some more

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update, the power of tuna cannot be under-estimated obviously!

It is really pleasing to hear of every little bit of progress, animals cope with things which would totally overwhelm us - thankfully!

PITB he may be (at times) but as you said you "love him to bits" and that is more than enough reason.

Dave


----------



## Kev1

Some pooches are tough old birds.

hope shadow is
Kev


----------



## Remus

I've been following this thread with interest having been through similar traumas with my own dogs. I'm so glad to hear that things are looking better (touch wood) and I hope that Shadow keeps improving.


----------



## peaky

dont worry aldra, i wont let sophie get them, ive built a stone pile in the corner which they hide in and she spends hours looking for them but she cant get to them . keeps her from playing "toys" with me constantly lol !!!
perhaps one day we may meet on our travels , sophie hated the last van, or perhaps it was the travelling not sure but she s coming when i get the next van, just wont tell her !!!
she really good at detecting cockroaches though !!! ugh...


----------



## zulurita

Lovely to read Shadow has eaten some tuna. I hope he has had another good night and its onwards and upwards in his recovery now.

It is so hard when our dear friends are ill. We recently lost our Jabulile and are heartbroken.
We are happy though that we did take the decision to get a puppy Nov 2010 so we have Lindiwe to help us through this period.

Kisses and hugs for Shadow.


----------



## greygit

This sounds like good news and he has good tastes I had tin tuna yesterday. :wink: 
Gary


----------



## aldra

Just spoke to the vet that did Shadows emergency Op

She is very pleased with him, and has hand fed him chicken all night

Cooking more now to take this morning

Still hoping all will be Ok

Sandra


----------



## bellabee

It's looking positive. Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## motormouth

Sounds promising and he is obviously being well looked after by the vets.
Lets hope for continuous improvement and that you will have him home soon.


----------



## Suenliam

I do so hope this is the corner turned. The vets and vet nurses sound lovely. Still hoping I was right when I said it will be a good day when your biggest worry will be weaning him off the treats and on to a diet suited to his new tum.

Sue


----------



## patnles

I've just finished reading this thread. How upsetting it all must have been. When I read your posts for the early hours on 27th I really thought you were going to lose him. I was so relieved to read he was still fighting.
It's good that Shadow is now taking some nourishment to aid the healing process, he must be feeling a bit better. 
I hope he continues to improve and you can bring your baby home soon.
Lesley


----------



## MrsW

Hoping he's still doing well. How was your visit today Aldra?


----------



## aldra

He didn't look to well when we visited

but I suppose he would not

Took him fresh chicken but he would not eat it then

Still on a drip to keep fluid levels up 

The critical time is between 3 and 5 days to know if the bowel has knitted ,is viable and works

Tonight we will speak again to the vet that performed the op when she comes on duty ,she seems very caring

We may be bringing him home tomorrow as he seems very down

If so we will buy a big cage to make sure he rests plenty and Julie (our daughter) is coming to share night sitting with us as she is on school hols at the moment

I'm just hoping that he's depressed and its not something gone or going wrong

It has cost over £4 thousand at present, but it will be worth it if he recovers

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Sandra, 
Thinking about you and Albert and your much loved Shaddow and hoping that you've all had an easier day today and that Shaddow is truely on the mend. 
Wilmannie


----------



## Baron1

I'm sure he's just down because he is in a strange place, the vets sound fantastic and very caring......but they're not Mum & Dad.
Just make sure you don't put too much pressure on yourselves.

Mel & Julie.


----------



## Bill_OR

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you and Shadow.
Bill


----------



## aldra

we are bringing him home tomorrow

They will leave the drip place on

There are enough nurses in this family of mine to monitor it

I am really scared

but if he is feeling scared

so be it

just keep wishing him success

Sandra


----------



## erneboy

Good luck to all of you, and do keep us posted please, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Looks well for the future. Dogs always perk up in their home suroundings with people that they know.

Better than we had with one of our shelties a few years ago.
Vet spent over a thousand pouds of our money before deciding the best course was to put her to sleeo.

Dave p


----------



## Suenliam

Fingers crossed for you and Shadow tomorrow. He will feel much better in his own home. Try to get your family nurses to work out a rota to be with you most of the time. I can fully appreciate how scared you will be feeling. After such scarey things as you have been through you are quite right to be scared even if the vet thinks it's OK. Would your vet do home visits just to check? Shadow might appreciate that rather than another visit to the vet. I don't want to spend your money for you, but after such expense a little more might not make much difference.

I'm away for the next few days and probably will not be able to be online. I do so hope I will be reading good news on my return.

I'll be thinking of you.

Sue


----------



## Penquin

With you and Albert around Shadow does not need to persuade people to keep their fingers crossed - he will be in VERY safe hands.

I do hope that bringing him home helps you all to appreciate that he is making excellent progress and is back on the road to recovery - he will be wanting walks outside soon and more of his favourite foods as well as to be driven around in his own motorhome.......

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## zulurita

Pleased to read Shadow is coming home.

Shadow I'm sure will be much happier in his own surroundings and will help in his recovery.

Great to have medically trained family members to help you both.

Praying all will be well.


----------



## patnles

I hope Shadow is by now, feeling pleased to be home.
I'm sure your nursing team will be far more under his paw than the vet nurses so he'll be expecting nothing but the best, which I'm sure he'll get.
Keep up the good fight Shadow.
Lesley


----------



## aldra

He's home

Very weary, but is resting in his new cage

He always loved his other cage and was very put out when we dismantled it

Has had a drink and we will try feeding him later

Just take it day by day now

Sandra


----------



## Lesleykh

Wishing Shadow a speedy recovery. We could do with an emoticon carrying a bunch of flowers - or in Shadow's case, holding a bone!

Lesley


----------



## owl459

Very Best Wishes for a speedy recovery. Doug.


----------



## javea

Hope Shadow now has a rapid recovery to full health.

Mike & Jeanne


----------



## janet1

Thinking about Shadow and following all your bulletins. XX Janet1


----------



## peaky

welcome home shadow, mummys there to kiss and fuss you better xx daddy too of course !!!


----------



## Cazzie

Sandra, I was so shocked and sad to read about Shadows problems. I've not been on here very much for a while as we are in the throws of moving house so I was expecting to hear that by now he had got over his operation.

I'm sure that now that he's home he will improve quickly with his loved ones around. We'll be thinking of you and wishing you well. 

Best wishes

Cazzie


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update, am pleased for all of you that he is now home and am sure that he will make rapid progress

do keep us all posted, we are all awaiting the "Court Bulletin" throughout the day..... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MEES

Glad to hear Shadow is home good luck caring for him _ take care of yourself as well !!


----------



## MrsW

Hoping Shadow will continue to make steady progress over the days and weeks ahead. Please keep us updated now he is home Aldra!


----------



## Dooney

I've been patiently waiting for news, but now I have to ask... did Shadow have a good night?

I am crossing everything that you say he continues to improve.

Lorna. x


----------



## MrsW

Hope allis well and that Shadow had a good night. Any news Aldra?


----------



## zulurita

I hope Shadow had a good night and is managing to eat and drink a little if not the normal amount.


----------



## aldra

Sorry for the late update Albert and I have been sharing sitting with him all night as he is not allowed to use stairs' so not much sleep

He is contented in the cage, we take him for a little walk around the garden every couple of hours and are giving him food and drink little and often

The cage ensures he rests in one place and as our house is open plan in the main he can see us all the time

If we go in the main lounge we can take him with us

Just back from the vet,checked him temp. wound heart etc all ok 

So we just keep hoping it will be a happy ending and the bowel repair will function well

Sandra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks for taking the time to keep us informed of Shadows progress.
Looks like a happy ending comming along.

Dave p


----------



## JackieP

Delighted to hear this latest news.


----------



## MrsW

Good progress so far though you 2 must be shattered. Just hope everything keeps moving in the right direction and he is soon fighting fit again!


----------



## zulurita

So pleased to see Shadow is making good progress. Keep it up Shadow.


----------



## peaky

happiness here too !!!!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope that you all had a better night last night and that Shaddow's improvement continues.


----------



## Penquin

Hope last night was better for both of you and that you managed to get some rest at least. How is he this morning?

Dave


----------



## aldra

Well he had a good nights sleep

Neither of us did, it will be better once we can bring him upstairs as the settee is not the best place for a nights sleep

Also when we can take the plastic cowl off his head as that's quite noisy when he moves and catches it

but he's still with us ,eating and drinking and resting

I think Albert is going back to bed now and Ill go later, its like shift work :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update Sandra, glad tp hear that one of you three managed to get some rest (Shadow), pleased to hear that he's eating,  

$64,000 question, food is going in but is t'other end working yet? (I have tried to phrase that as delicately as possible so as not to upset those with delicate stomachs....... :lol: ) :? 

Dave :roll: :wink:


----------



## MrsW

Good to hear of his progress, just don't wear yourselves out in the process Aldra! Keep getting better Shadow!


----------



## Suenliam

Just back after a couple of nights at Edinburgh. So glad Shadow is making progress and the vet reports are positive. He must be feeling so much better now he is home and feeling much more secure. If all is well "inside" then hopefully it will not be long before he is beginning to be back to his normal self. It's amazing how quickly they heal if no underlying problems.

All the best to you all

Sue


----------



## Mikemoss

As one dog lover to many more, I too am heartened to hear about Shadow's progress and which him and his humans all the best for his speedy recovery.

Also, may I say how refreshing it is to read so many kind and positive comments from others who share the love of their dog. I've just staggered back in amazement after reading an absolutely vitriolic exchange between pro and anti dog people on the MMM motorhome forum (outandaboutlive).

Hope I never find myself pitched up alongside some of these characters.


----------



## aldra

Yes Penquin his bowels are working :lol: :lol:

To soon yet to know if he is absorbing sufficient nutrients and if they will firm up so to speak

but although not yet out of the woods on the actual bowel joint they say 3-5 days are critical and any leakage usually shows up then

Today is day 6 so fingers crossed

Thank you again for all your kind wishes and support

Sandra


----------



## MrsW

Yippee! Definitely going the right way, keep it up Shadow!


----------



## Penquin

It is rare to be pleased to hear such a c*** related comment - sadly the MHF autoMod would not allow a more detailed word to be used.... :roll:  :lol: 

for those that wonder why I asked - this is the key element after such surgery from what I know, the gut goes into spasm and sometimes does not start again, so that is really good news.  

Hopefully as you say things will "firm up" - that is a measure of how well the gut is working to reabsorb water, I do hope things resolve themselves as soon as possible.

Dave


----------



## aldra

Phoned the vet to see if he could go upstairs slowly on a lead

not a good idea

so Albert will sleep on the settee with him

I would but if he needs to go out , he seems so weak but I find it hard to control him, plus he isn't pleased with me at all

Albert drove him to our local cemetery for a little walk, maybe some interesting smells etc, It is a beautiful place set in surrounding trees

Has not eaten that much today, maybe getting fed up with chicken, he loved the heart but I only gave him a little bit in case it was too rich

Sandra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The light is getting brighter.
Well done nurse.

Dave p


----------



## aldra

Mrs W

you are just fantastic

You don't like dogs

especially German Shepherds

bit you have supported him all the way

but then again he did guard that bush

and let us know when your hospitality had gone beyond what he considered reasonable

hopefully we will bring him once again to visit you

Sandra


----------



## MrsW

Sandra however much I dislike dogs and German Shepherds in particular I would love to see him guarding our bush again! I just hope he goes on getting better.

Now if Albert is doing the night shift tonight do make sure you get some sleep or it will be you collapsing next!


----------



## barryd

Oh Sandra! I didn't realise until you mentioned it in the other thread that Shadow was ill. I'm so sorry but it sounds like he's doing ok.

I havent read the whole thread as Michelle is hogging all the wifi bandwidth in the van watching rubbish on YouTube but it sounds like it's been an ordeal for you all.

We visit lots of churches when travelling so will say a prayer for Shadow tomorrow.


----------



## aldra

Barry D

Love you 

sandra


----------



## zulurita

So pleased Sandra that Shadow is doing well. Keep it up Shadow, we need you back to full fitness.

Hope you and Albert manage some sleep.


----------



## aldra

Day 7 

He's eaten freshly cooked chicken this morning and a barrage of tablets

Definitely looking brighter 

Albert and I slept much better

Hopefully soon we can remove the cowl and Shadow will be much more comfortable. We do remove it but only when he's on a lead lying next to us. 

So far so good


----------



## Suenliam

Amazing what a good nights sleep can do. Actually, I think I'm physic :? Just before I switched on the computer, I wondered whether Shadow's bowels had worked yet  Glad to see at least food is traveling through even if the resultant consistency is not ideal yet. 

It feels so much better having snippets of good news this week. Such a contrast to last week. Keep it up Shadow.

What seems like an age ago, I posted that I hoped the time would soon come when your biggest problem was to wean him off treats and on to a diet to suit his shortened bowel. Lets hope that time will soon be with you.

Sue


----------



## Baron1

Great news Sandra, keep up the good work and soon you'll all have a good nights sleep!!!

Mel.


----------



## janet1

So pleased to hear your good news. keep on sending your bulletins... Keep smiling....... x


----------



## MrsW

Kepp up the good progress Shadow. Here's hoping for quiet nights for you both Sandra!


----------



## Penquin

Totally agree with all of the positive thoughts being entered so frequently above - all of us are really pleased to hear every small step forward, there will be days when things do not seem to go forward but the overall progress is great.

Like MrsW, I look forward to welcoming him (and you two :lol: ) back to "Shadow's bush" - the space will remain unoccupied until he revisits.

Do make sure that *both of you* get the chance to have some rest - we all know that Shadow expects you to be there for him and you cannot do that if you are laid flat with exhaustion........ 

Dave


----------



## patnles

It's good to know that Shadows improvement is progressing nicely. I hope for both your sakes he will be able to manage the stairs soon.
I must admit I could never get a good nights sleep on a sofa , but I always sleep on an airbed downstairs in such situations. Much more comfortable 8) I did wake up on one occassion to find the dog gone and upstairs on her bed :x
Lesley


----------



## Brightsider

Oh Lordy, I've just caught up with this thread having been away for a week+ 8O 

Aldra, you poor, poor things - both of you and Shadow - you've all really been through the mill.  

So pleased to hear that things are on the up though and fingers crossed it all continues and the worst is over now.

Sending hugs and good wishes to you all


----------



## zulurita

aldra said:


> Day 7
> 
> He's eaten freshly cooked chicken this morning and a barrage of tablets
> 
> Definitely looking brighter
> 
> Albert and I slept much better
> 
> Hopefully soon we can remove the cowl and Shadow will be much more comfortable. We do remove it but only when he's on a lead lying next to us.
> 
> So far so good


     So pleased


----------



## aldra

hasn't eaten since this morning

managed to get his tablets down but should have food before his painkillers

but he wont so going to risk giving it

has had a little walk in the cemetery

he is such a worry, tried chicken and fish, no go

we will see what tomorrow brings

but I'm getting anxious now

Aldra


----------



## Brightsider

Oh dear  

Try not to worry too much (yes, I know - it's impossible), he may just be having an off day.

Is it worth trying a little scrambled egg? Maybe something different to tempt him with? 

Keeping fingers crossed (and Jack has his paws crossed too)


----------



## bellabee

I really feel for you. I keep looking for your updates hoping that Shadow is on the mend. I hope that he will be feeling better tomorrow and that you all get a good night's sleep, although the worry must be terrible for you. Try to remember that he has been very ill and that any improvement is bound to take place slowly. You are doing your very best for him.
Chris


----------



## zulurita

I do hope Shadow is eating today.


----------



## locovan

Sandra hope you and Shadow have had a good nights sleep.
When has he got to go back to the vets for a check up?
Hope you all have a good day and Shadow eats something today.


----------



## aldra

he probably was just very tired,and maybe in some discomfort his pain medication is long acting every 24hrs

anyway I have tempted him with half a packet of Jamie Oliver pork sausage 8O 8O this morning along with his antibiotics He is on three types of antibiotics twice a day so I bet that affects his appetite and the taste of food

He's due back at the vet tomorrow or sooner if we are worried The external wound is excellent and apart from not eating much he seems fairly relaxed in himself

Think its just me that isnt 8O


----------



## locovan

aldra said:


> he probably was just very tired,and maybe in some discomfort his pain medication is long acting every 24hrs
> 
> anyway I have tempted him with half a packet of Jamie Oliver pork sausage 8O 8O this morning along with his antibiotics He is on three types of antibiotics twice a day so I bet that affects his appetite and the taste of food
> 
> He's due back at the vet tomorrow or sooner if we are worried The external wound is excellent and apart from not eating much he seems fairly relaxed in himself
> 
> Think its just me that isnt 8O


Maybe you need Bakers With Tasty Beef & Rice & Country Vegetables :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good news then long may it continue :wink:


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya!

Good to hear he's on the mend! Maybe you're spoiling him with so much nice food and he's getting picky! 

Jason


----------



## Penquin

I am glad to hear that the wound is looking good and do hope that hia appetite will recover - it is bound to take a while and obviously the desire to eat is stimulated by the level of activity undertaken, so sitting around and not doing a lot is not conducive to an increased appetite.


Hopefully he will gradually be able to do more, and desirous to do more - that is the best stimulant that can be found for increasing the desire to refuel.

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Don't worry too much if he is passing loose stools. Not only has he now got a short gut but he is on 3 sorts of antibiotics which on their own would give him the trots!

Keep on getting better Shadow- Mum and Dad deserve a bit of a rest now!


----------



## Suenliam

I think your Shadow has me round his little (big?) paw. I have been out with relatives all day and the first thing on returning home is to log in to find out how he is now 8) 

So glad the news is still OK. I am sure you are fed up with advice, but remember his stress levels will in part be influenced by how you are feeling. Sit quietly and stroke him - best destressor for you both  

Also remember you might have to alter his diet - balance of protein/carbs etc. if he has an altered inside (sounds as if I know what I'm talking about - well there has to be a first time :wink: ) Anyway what's a bit of looseness after what he has been through.

All the best for a good nights sleep and calm tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## aldra

Just back from the vet

well I panicked a bit as he was sick late morning, probably the sausage

would never normally feed him sausage but he has a load of antibiotics and I need to wrap them in something that he will eat

They gave me indigestion too!!!!!

Everything seems Ok and the best bit is he can go upstairs slowly on a lead so no more sleeping on the settee   

At the moment lean chicken or fish and white rice is the best diet for him but he wont always eat it, I guess his stomach is a bit upset with all those antibiotics-3 different types to cover him for all eventualities :lol: :lol:

Sue you would love those paws, he is all black with a tiny bit of gold separating his toes

Thanks again to you all for the support, you don't know how much it has helped us through this traumatic time

Sandra


----------



## Nethernut

What good news Sandra, hope you manage to get a decent nights rest tonight!!


----------



## MrsW

Brilliant news Sandra! Here's hoping for a good nights sleep for you all!


----------



## zulurita

aldra said:


> Just back from the vet
> 
> well I panicked a bit as he was sick late morning, probably the sausage
> 
> would never normally feed him sausage but he has a load of antibiotics and I need to wrap them in something that he will eat
> 
> They gave me indigestion too!!!!!
> 
> Everything seems Ok and the best bit is he can go upstairs slowly on a lead so no more sleeping on the settee
> 
> At the moment lean chicken or fish and white rice is the best diet for him but he wont always eat it, I guess his stomach is a bit upset with all those antibiotics-3 different types to cover him for all eventualities :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue you would love those paws, he is all black with a tiny bit of gold separating his toes
> 
> Thanks again to you all for the support, you don't know how much it has helped us through this traumatic time
> 
> Sandra


So glad Shadow is progressing. Lovely he can go upstairs now, so hopefully you will all sleep well tonight.


----------



## Suenliam

last log on before bed. So glad progress is good. Have a lovely night's sleep. How about getting a child stair gate to stop him wandering during the night? I'm sure all these things will make you feel better. Shadow is progressing quite well on his own  

Sue


----------



## Baron1

Hope all 3 of you had a good nights sleep, it sounds like Shadow is now on the mend at last.
Keep up the good work and "KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON" !!

All our best wishes
Mel, Julie & Baron.


----------



## Baron1

Hi Sandra,
I've just had a thought, if Shadow is having trouble with the stairs why don't you bring the mountain to Mohamed and bring your bed downstairs?
This would have the knock on benefit of being able to watch the Olympics in bed!! (just make sure Albert doesn't spill beer and curry on the sheets!).

Mel.


----------



## locovan

All good news --keep it up Shadow xx


----------



## aldra

Shadow has no trouble on the stairs but needs to take them slowly and not put unnecessary strain on his abdominal wall

Sue we close the bedroom door to restrain him, normally he has the freedom of the house day and night

The biggest problem is the huge plastic cowl as he bangs against the wardrobes and drawers, the vet suggests to leave it on another week

Its also lethal as its the first thing to hit your legs if you don't notice him coming We bought the blow up type but it didn't prevent him reaching past it

The cage is still working fine as he has no choice but to rest there

Feeding still hit and miss and so far his morning tabs are on the side as he refuses to be tempted to eat yet today although last night he ate most of the breast off our chicken :lol:

Will try later

Sandra

Fingers crossed he is on the mend


----------



## simandme

I too have not seen this thread for about a week. Last time I posted I was hoping that you could sleep and that Shadow was on the mend. This time I am not going to say that coz I don't want to jinx you again!!! 

I freaked when I saw the number of pages - I thought the worst had happened - I tried to read through each post and then thought I can't stand the suspense and went to the latest. PHEW!!

How many more days of antibiotics?

This is like the tour de france. Lots of uphill, with no rest in sight; and the supporters cheering you on. So, I'll give a lil shout for Shadow "woof woof woof"...hope it helps him :wink:


----------



## Dooney

Really glad to hear Shadow is progressing well, your nursing skills must be excellent!

If the lamp shade is causing problems could you try one of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251004459...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2561wt_906

We just got one for our Boxer as she needs to be spayed and I know how much they hate the lampshades. Plus they scratch the paintwork getting through doorways etc.

Keep getting better Shadow!

Lorna. x


----------



## aldra

Didn't work for us Dooney

Think it would on your shorter nosed boxer

Shadow just reached past it,( long neck and nose)

DaveP uses one on on his small dog

Simandme,another weeks supply of powerful antibiotics prescribed, that must affect his appetite and the good as well as potentially harmful bacteria in the gut

Sandra


----------



## Suenliam

He must be getting a bit better as I have waited until 10.30am+ for an update :lol: 

Remember Shadow is not doing much exercise yet coupled with the antibiotics, his appetite is bound to be affected, but this won't affect his overall health as he was a fit dog before the op. As long as he takes it slow and steady he'll be fine.

Also better to keep the lampshade on and risk a bit of paintwork and inconvenience for Shadow than take it off too soon and have the wound compromised. I remember when our dog and cats had to have the lampshade they even looked depressed (cats are particularly good at looking really p***ed off. After taking it off they took ages to realise they could go through a door near the edge without being knocked sideways :roll: 

Keep up the good work (all 3 of you)

Sue


----------



## barryd

I must have been in ten churches since my last post Sandra! Here's hoping he's on the mend and no doubt when we finally meet and I wrap my arms around you he will rip leg my leg off!


----------



## aldra

Don't think so barry

He will just fall in love with you

and then you have problems 71/2 stone of muscle

that wants to sit on your knee 8O 8O 8O 

Hows Michelle, have been worried about her

kidney-stones are so painful and I feel so bad for her

and am worrying about the heat

Get well soon Michelle

Sandra


----------



## aldra

little update

cooked him some lamb and barley

and he has eaten it

ps does anyone out there want a long haired German shepherd??

free to a good home :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

Thanks but no thanks - the bush will just have to stay all by itself....... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## aldra

No Penguin

he will come to reclaim it   

Sandra


----------



## coppo

I,m sure Shadow will pull through Sandra.

Paul.


----------



## patnles

It's good to read that Shadow is still improving. A week ago I almost dreaded reading the updates, now I just know they're going to be good. Keep it up Shadow.
What a journey it's been for you all.
Lesley


----------



## zulurita

That's it Shadow, well done for eating your food  

So very happy that it's all good news now.

Keep it up Shadow your mum and dad are doing a wonderful job of nursing you back to full health.


----------



## bulawayolass

Not been on for ages and catching up on poor Shadow l am not sure on this taking him for walks in a cemetery is it just me or does that seem a bit ... get better or else








Joking apart l am glad he seems to be on the mend


----------



## aldra

Although he is very relaxed and makes no attempt to get at his wounds, which look fabulous, he is refusing to eat much and was a little sick again this morning

I spoke to the vet who says he needs his antibiotics even on an empty stomach

I think it may well be that they are making him feel nauseas and dogs often fast to heal themselves

works for humans too

He is out on his walk now

Sandra


----------



## MrsW

He's getting there Sandra, just a long and slow process. before you know it he'll be back to eating you out of house and home. Meanwhile just do your best to get some rest too so you don't make yourself ill.

Keep getting better Shadow so you can come back and see us and guard our redcurrant bush!


----------



## zulurita

aldra said:


> Although he is very relaxed and makes no attempt to get at his wounds, which look fabulous, he is refusing to eat much and was a little sick again this morning
> 
> I spoke to the vet who says he needs his antibiotics even on an empty stomach
> 
> I think it may well be that they are making him feel nauseas and dogs often fast to heal themselves
> 
> works for humans too
> 
> He is out on his walk now
> 
> Sandra


If you can give the antibiotics at the specified intervals. Antibiotics work best given regularly at the correct times due to maintaining correct levels in the blood stream.


----------



## LisaB

Glad to hear he's on the mend! Don't forget some dogs vomit bile when their tummies are empty especially from overnight.


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Sandra, our wifi router contraption thingy went during the storm on Saturday so I am sitting in our local using their wifi - any excuse to go to the pub! Hence no post yesterday - I had to wait until now to get the update. So glad he is progressing slowly but steadily. Anitbiotics are strange things. Sort of appearing to do bad things whilst actually being for the best in the long run. 

Seems the day you have to wean him off treats is getting a bit nearer.

Give him a big hug from me and tell him I am thinking of him although I can't log on every day just now.

Used to have a Golden Retriever who liked to sit on your knee just like the cats do so I know how you feel. 

All the best 

Sue


----------



## MrsW

Well how is Shadow today Sandra and how are you both standing up to the strain?


----------



## Cazzie

Bit worried as no news so far today. Hope all is ok with Shadow.

They say no news is good news!

Cazzie


----------



## MrsW

Unusual not to have heard anything today. I do hope all is going well for shadow.


----------



## zulurita

Oh dear, still no update on Shadow. Hope all is ok.


----------



## LisaB

No news :?


----------



## raynipper

Yes, very worrying at this stage.
Just have to keep hoping........................ 

Ray.


----------



## locovan

Everyone is asking --has nobody heard ???


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

So sorry to have left you all worried but we were struck by lightening on Sunday down the cable blew the phones and internet

He's just been to reconnect, needed a new modem and we will need to buy new phones as they are dead 

Shadow is now showing much more interest in eating, hasn't been sick since Saturday, still very loose but the antibiotics could be making it worse

He is at the vets again tomorrow for another check, but is seeming well in himself

Sandra


----------



## coppo

Excellent news Sandra, apart from the lightening that is :wink: 

Paul.


----------



## patnles

PHEW!!! It's not nice being cut off from the virtual world is it? I wonder how we ever managed before the internet? I hope there was no other damage to your property.
I'm glad it's all good news about Shadow and It sounds as though he'll soon be back to his old self  Bet you can't wait?
Lesley


----------



## janet1

Your latest news has put a smile on my day!


----------



## zulurita

Thanks for the update Sandra.

So pleased all is well apart from the phones etc.


----------



## Penquin

I am very pleased to hear the news, sad abut the lightning and phones but pleased about Shadow's progress.

Long may it progress  

Dave


----------



## Baron1

Phew!!!

Mel.


----------



## MEES

Good to hear of Shadow's progress you are not having much luck though....Hope you are getting some rest
Margaret


----------



## MrsW

Phew! So glad all is going well with Shadow even if things have been rather trying for you both. Now try to get some rest so you are ready to face whatever hits you next! xx


----------



## aldra

Still progressing

Back to the vets tonight for a check-up and will see the vet that did the emergency op two weeks ago

She works evenings and I wanted to thank her

Sandra


----------



## MrsW

Hope ll goes well tonight Sandra, do keep us posted!


----------



## aldra

just back from the vets

booked the appointment late because the vet that did the op does alternate weeks night duty

She prob/ doesn't weigh as much as he does

She was so pleased to see him and him to see her, but then again she hand fed him through the night, home cooked chicken I took in

HE IS DISCHARGED

Although he lost 5kl and dropped to 40 he is now back up to 41

She is amazed, told us he should not have lived given the trauma

He obviously thought otherwise

A big thank you to all of you lovely people who have supported us through this ordeal

It has helped more than you will ever know

at times we were so frightened but you lot were there giving your support

a big thank you from Shadow

now we just need him to remember he is a dog and doesn't require freshly cooked people food three times a day

well go on I'll just give him another week

And then I will remember what a pain in the neck he really is

Sandra
:lol: :lol:


----------



## bellabee

Brilliant news!


----------



## simandme

Awesome news  

Hopefully, there will be no more drama in your life this year - my nails can't take anymore chewing from the stress. Hopefully you'll be able to get away for a lil holiday, to get you all back to normal.

(just being inquisitive - did you have pet insurance?)


----------



## Penquin

That is really excellent news - we are SOOOOOOO pleased to hear that. I am pleased that he also likes the vet - many dogs will not go near the vets due to previous unhappy experiences....

Do remind him that our redcurrant bush needs guarding when he can fit it in to his busy schedule of meals, walks, sleeps, meals, walks sleeps - and make sure he tells Shadow too! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Fantastic news Sandra! Hope Shadow carries on doing as well and remembers he is a dog eating dog food rather than a human eating adults food!!

Hope you two get some sleep now he is officially better.

Does this mean you'll be able to go away as planned later?

Please keep us updated as he makes progress. He'll soon be back to his old self!


----------



## aldra

We did have pet insurance, to £2,500 per condition

He has cost about £4.200, including the original op of £ 500+

Still thinking there was negligence involved in that, we took him back 3 times in the week(and paid for the consultations) because we were worried, never once did the vet lay hands on him to check the wound site, temp or heart, just looked from a distance and said it looked Ok

We thought it was just Shadow being a wimp

When I said I was concerned at the amount of discharge, he said that his son had just had a hernia op and there was loads of discharge

That was prob the nearest he came to the truth

only Shadow should not have had a hernia that ended up emptying his bowels through the gap in the muscle

The house looked like a horror film setting--blood everywhere, and he looked horrific

But thank God he is still with us and I will not return to that vet

Sandra


----------



## 100127

So glad Sandra, perseverance pays off. Love to Shadow.

Bob


----------



## Wilmannie

So very glad for you all that Shaddow has recovered so well and that all your labours and prayers have paid off. Lets hope he drives you mad for many more years!


----------



## grizzlyj

Woooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## peaky

so so pleased for all of you well done shadow what a good boy !!!!


----------



## Baron1

That's great news Sandra, he'll soon be back to the annoying boy that you love so much!

Mel.


----------



## Penquin

aldra said:


> We did have pet insurance, to £2,500 per condition
> 
> He has cost about £4.200, including the original op of £ 500+
> 
> Still thinking there was negligence involved in that, we took him back 3 times in the week(and paid for the consultations) because we were worried, never once did the vet lay hands on him to check the wound site, temp or heart, just looked from a distance and said it looked Ok
> 
> We thought it was just Shadow being a wimp
> 
> When I said I was concerned at the amount of discharge, he said that his son had just had a hernia op and there was loads of discharge
> 
> That was prob the nearest he came to the truth
> 
> only Shadow should not have had a hernia that ended up emptying his bowels through the gap in the muscle
> 
> The house looked like a horror film setting--blood everywhere, and he looked horrific
> 
> But thank God he is still with us and I will not return to that vet
> 
> Sandra


From that appalling account of how badly he behaved and his lack of professionalism I would suggest that a serious complaint be lodged (a) with the vet himself or his practice if he is part of a group practice and (b) (more importantly) with the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons, they have a very well established schee of standards and will take action if they receive complaints;

http://findavet.rcvs.org.uk/complaints/i-want-to-make-a-complaint/

I am NOT suggesting sueing the vet for malpratice but am suggesting that since he apparently did not take full professional care at the standard expected that this should be followed through.

He, by his inaction and not checking, has caused Shadow considerable distress - something the RCVS is very concerned and one of gthe things that they do take action over.

The RCVS is responsible for qualifying and licensing ALL Vets and Vet nurses in the UK and does have a very well deserved reputation for excellence - the actions (or lack of) of this vet seem to be in conflict with their standards and his reassurance valueless.

He has of course, also caused you and Albert severe mental anguish as well as considerable financial expenditure which was preventable.

For the protection of others this really needs to be followed through so that he is made aware of the consequences of NOT checking when concerns were raised.

Dave


----------



## zulurita

aldra said:


> We did have pet insurance, to £2,500 per condition
> 
> He has cost about £4.200, including the original op of £ 500+
> 
> Still thinking there was negligence involved in that, we took him back 3 times in the week(and paid for the consultations) because we were worried, never once did the vet lay hands on him to check the wound site, temp or heart, just looked from a distance and said it looked Ok
> 
> We thought it was just Shadow being a wimp
> 
> When I said I was concerned at the amount of discharge, he said that his son had just had a hernia op and there was loads of discharge
> 
> That was prob the nearest he came to the truth
> 
> only Shadow should not have had a hernia that ended up emptying his bowels through the gap in the muscle
> 
> The house looked like a horror film setting--blood everywhere, and he looked horrific
> 
> But thank God he is still with us and I will not return to that vet
> 
> Sandra


So happy all is well with Shadow and he is officially discharged  

I would have thought reading your post that you would have a claim against the vet who did the original operation, sounds like a botched job and at the very least should be reported to the veterinary authorities.


----------



## barryd

So pleased it's good news Sandra. He sounds a remarkable dog!

I hope you can all now recover from what has clearly been an awful ordeal.

I sincerely hope that we do eventually meet up and theirs a big kiss waiting for you and shadow when we do! 

Mind you knowing my history with big dogs it won't end well for me!


----------



## Suenliam

Just had a chance to log on (in the pub!) since the lightening put paid to our router. Phew...........so glad to read of Shadow's progress. He must have quite a constitution for a wimp. Told you you would be glad when your only problem was to wean him off people food and on to his own stuff. What a lovely problem to have.

All the very best to you all

Sue


----------



## JackieP

Delighted to hear that Shadow is finally out of the woods. Most upset to read about the 'treatment' you received from the vet. Now is probably not the time as you will be exhausted and relieved in equal measures, but in time, I would urge you to take action against this vet, if only to assist some other pet owner in the future. It's appalling treatment :/

But a huge YAY for you all in coming through all of this. You're made of strong stuff!


----------



## bellabee

I've been thinking all along that the original vet appeared to have been incompetent/negligent in the carrying out of what should have been, a fairly routine operation. However, while Shadow was so ill and you were so worried, I didn't feel it was the time or place to raise this as an issue.
However, from your description of his total inaction when Shadow was in distress and his failure to take your concerns seriously, I really do agree with others who are urging to raise a complaint against this vet. I know it's a lot of hassle and maybe you now just want to draw a line under the whole business and get on with things. However, this vet has been the cause of a great deal of pain and distress. If you hadn't been fortunate enough to find the extremely competent and profesional vet who carried out the second operation, you would have lost a young and previously healthy dog - and maybe (unjustly)blamed yourself for deciding to have the operation carried out in the first place.
I really do think that this vet needs to be brought to task. Even if no action is taken against him by either the RCVS or by his employers, at least having a complaint raised against him may give him pause for thought. If the reason why he failed to examine Shadow is that he was afraid of him, then he really shouldn't have been treating him in the first place.


----------



## cypsygal

Hi Sandra

only just caught up with this post and read it with interest. Glad that Shadow has recovered. What a traumatic time! I could just picture you with the intestines, having had a similar experience with our Dobe. He had a TPLO to rectify a severed cruciate ligament, he removed his dressing & stitches and exposed the plate. Amputation of his hind leg was on the cards. I felt so bad the local vet saved him and his leg, with a further two operations. The 'specialist' wasn't really so special. I was so relieved he had recovered I had no energy left to fight the 'world class' specialist who sent him home with only 4 stiches.

A not dissimilar situation, really, to that of my Mum, who spent the last 10 of the last 11 months of her life being treated badly in a large teaching hospital in Liverpool. Complain - why bother? It would simply have prolonged the agony for me.

He is very lucky dog to have such dedicated owners. I hope he appreciates you :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not so dedicated cypsygal

He is our baby and adds so much to our lives
and those of the grandchildren who he adores

he brightens my every day

a nightmare at times

but we do not need to remember lock our doors

only a fool would enter

he overprotects the motorhome

but we compensate with the garage

what ever the cost, cheap at the price

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Gypsygal

I didn't read your post sufficiently

Much as I love Shadow he will never equate with a human being

I am shocked to hear about your mum

and so sad that you feel the way you do, has anyone talked to you about what happened?

Your mum would want peace for you 

I know I have 6 of my own

talk to me about it if you can, just pm me

Aldra


----------



## greygit

bellabee said:


> I've been thinking all along that the original vet appeared to have been incompetent/negligent in the carrying out of what should have been, a fairly routine operation. However, while Shadow was so ill and you were so worried, I didn't feel it was the time or place to raise this as an issue.
> However, from your description of his total inaction when Shadow was in distress and his failure to take your concerns seriously, I really do agree with others who are urging to raise a complaint against this vet. I know it's a lot of hassle and maybe you now just want to draw a line under the whole business and get on with things. However, this vet has been the cause of a great deal of pain and distress. If you hadn't been fortunate enough to find the extremely competent and profesional vet who carried out the second operation, you would have lost a young and previously healthy dog - and maybe (unjustly)blamed yourself for deciding to have the operation carried out in the first place.
> I really do think that this vet needs to be brought to task. Even if no action is taken against him by either the RCVS or by his employers, at least having a complaint raised against him may give him pause for thought. If the reason why he failed to examine Shadow is that he was afraid of him, then he really shouldn't have been treating him in the first place.


Great new Sandra.

I also thought the vets actions on this were very suspect but didn't want to cause further stress as said.

We have a very old cat that has a problem with one of his eyes, Michelle has to bath it every day, the diagnosis from the vet was he has damaged his inner eye lid and there is nothing you can do. After excepting this diagnosis for some time Michelle took him to another vet earlier in the week for a second opinion and this vet diagnosed an eye infection, then gave her some anti bionics for him. Within a few days the eye is now fine..........don't trust vets!


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Sandra - how's the patient. Progressing well I hope as we don't need the daily updates  Have you managed to convince him that people food is for people and dog food for dogs yet?

Sue


----------



## aldra

Hi Sue

He seems to be doing so well

Almost back to his old self

still loose but much better

I'm still cooking him rice and barley with meat  8O 

He enjoys it so much but we will need to get him back on ordinary dog food before we leave for Italy

Also studying Home cooking for dogs, it seems the list of supplements needed are endless

How did our dogs manage when we fed them on leftovers from our meals years ago?

Such is progress  

Sandra


----------



## MrsW

So glad he is doing so well Sandra. Keep it up Shadow!


----------



## barryd

Glad he's doing well Aldra.

We saw a shadow lookalike the other day in Trento,
Italy driving a Motorhome so we took a picture to cheer you up but can't find a wifi to post it yet. He was sat in the driving seat with his paws on the wheel staring at us with s look that just said go on take another step closer and make my Day!: D

Hope Italy gets a bit quieter for you than it is now. Every man and his dog is out and about today!


----------



## aldra

Well if you will travel in the School holidays

Barry will you please answer me

HOW IS MICHELLE

I am here worrying about her, she needs to sort it out when she gets back if it is Kidney stones

So many ways now to treat them

Off topic I know but you are so hard to" pin down" 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Aldra. She isnt great. She hadnt slept for three nights as she cant lie down so last night I rigged up a sit up bed in the back bedroom using the cover off a lounger and I slept in the scullary. We stayed up and watched the closing ceramany and then thankfully she slept right through but is freezing one minute and too hot the next and in a fair bit of pain.

Shes coming out on the bike this afternoon though to explore lake Garda. I must admit despite years of this on and off I am getting as bit worried but feel slightly more relaxed by the fact she managed to sleep.

Ive suggested heading home or even flying home or going to see a GP here (they would just send her home) but as always shes not having any of it and will just stick it out and enjoy the trip as much as she can until it passes.

Everyone cleared off last night and italy seems deserted again.

Bet Garda is busy though.


----------



## MrsW

Barry, being hot and cold alternately suggests an infection. She should see a doctor as she probably needs some treatment. I do hope she feels better soon but please don't leave her with no treatment if she is no better by now.


----------



## erneboy

Health care in Europe is very good Barry. I recommend going to see a Doctor, many will speak some English. If all else fails ask them to use Google Translate on their computer, it will be close enough to correct for discussing symptoms etc., Alan.


----------



## aldra

Barry, Mrs W is right and it sounds very much like a kidney infection

Just get her to the doctor, If it is an infection 24 hrs of antibiotics will make such a difference

She really needs to get treatment as soon as possible

and as erneboy says Health care is very good in Europe

Hope you can sort it out soon

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Thanks

Shes pretty sure its not an infection but a stone stuck somewhere. If it wasnt for the fact that its happened several times over a fair few years I would tend to agree with you. Same thing happened last year and she passed a stone eventually and was fine but this one seems to be going on too long for my liking.

The main thing is the pain which seems worse at night but she wasnt too bad on the bike today and we did a fair few miles.

Anyway its one thing me nagging her to see somebody but getting her to go is another matter! Stones can take four weeks to shift apparently and shes been bad about two really.


----------



## aldra

We have decided to take out a complaint against the vet that preformed the original operation

Comparing the dog that came home from the second much more serious op, with two wounds the original one that finally burst open due to a slippage and twisting of the bowel and another to remove the dead bowel

He was calm,his wounds were dry clean and well stitched, in fact we could not see the stitches as they had done internal stitches At each visit they checked the wounds, palpitated his stomach muscles, took his temp and checked him with a stethoscope heart and abdomen 

Following the first op he was demented constantly trying to reach his wound in spite of the cowl, he would not rest at all day or night and neither did we

Twice we took him back, and not once did the vet lay hands on him, we were concerned about the leakage from his wound, redness and swelling He said it was improving he added a sedating injection to the sedating tablets he had already prescribed

he was very quiet on the Thursday and we thought at last he was getting better and we had an appointment on Friday morning

In the early hours of Friday I awoke, he was crying, the house was covered in blood and vomit and his intestines were all on the outside

I still feel bad because I should have known

but I didn't

But I would now be able to diagnose a herniated bowel

but its too late
and the vet should have suspected it and checked him properly

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update Sandra, not an easy decision to take but it may save another animal and their owners going through the hell you have all endured.

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Bugger that. Pets are family members and vets must know that, any vet who doesn't understand shouldn't be a vet, Alan.


----------



## bellabee

I really think you've made the right decision. Don't blame yourself for not recognising the problems following the first op. You did all you could, but this vet needs bringing to task.


----------



## Suenliam

Bellabee is right. How could you know what to expect when you had no experience of the procedure in the past. Do not put any blame on yourself. 

It's always a shame to have to complain, but the alternative is to run the risk of someone else and their pet having to experience the same horrific things that you all did. It sounds as if the first vet was frightened of his patient - not a good thing in a vet! The best of luck for a quick and desirable outcome.

Big hugs for Shadow

Sue


----------



## zulurita

I don't blame you Sandra.

Like you I feel the vet who did the first operation should have examined Shadow properly post operatively.

It isn't normal for dogs to be in so much distress as Shadow obviously was following that procedure.


----------

